# Colnago Dream HP (2006) Sizing?



## dcipher (Aug 24, 2008)

I've been hunting around, but have not been able to find a sizing chart for a Dream anywhere... I want to pick up a used frame to replace my cracked Trek 5500.
I've also been looking at c50's but they are pretty expensive.

I figure the best size c50 is the 53 (maybe a 54), but not sure about the dream... do I want a short(ish) top tube with a longer stem?

FYI - my trek 5500 that i rode for many many miles (30000+) was a 52 c-t w/ a 53 top tube and was probably a size too small... 

thanks for any advice.


----------



## JLane (Jan 27, 2002)

*sizing chart*

All "typical" roadbike Colnagos (Dream HP, C-50, Cristallo, Extreme P/C, CLX, Active, Arte, etc.) all have the exact same sizing. One chart fits all. I have a Dream HP and a Cristallo in 54s - they are identical in measurement.

The Master is very slightly different, as well as (more so of course) Pista, Cyclocross, TT, etc.


----------



## dcipher (Aug 24, 2008)

Great to know, thanks!
I'm still trying to figure out if there's any truth to the "Colnagos ride better with a longer stem" statement. My guess is, multiple sizes can be made to fit nicely, but the smaller size would feel and handle better.

Jeff


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

JLane is correct about the sizing chart. However, I think the 2009 charts are a little different between frames. For the Dream, I would probably refer you to the current C50 chart, and if you are looking at a sloping Dream, the Arte chart would work. The differences between the different frames in 2009 are very slight. Some of it has to do with the head tube length, and even then it is only millimeters.

I have the 2006 Arte and 2006 Cristallo in 50 sloping and they have the exact same dimensions. I use a 110 stem on the bikes and they handle great. Both the 50 slpoing and the 54 traditional have a 54 top tube. I'm going to get a 53 traditional with a 53.5 cm top tube because that is the ideal size frame for me. I have a Bianchi FG Lite that is a sloping geometry very similar to Colnago, but it has a 53.5 virtual top tube and it just feels like it fits me a little better.


----------



## dcipher (Aug 24, 2008)

My current bike that I'm riding (an old schwin paramount) has a 53 c-c seat tube and a longish top tube of 54.5, which i ride with a 100 mm stem. I feel pretty good on the bike, but perhaps a bit stretched out (although when i was fit-kit years ago, we came out with top tube of 54.4, stem 110 - 120). So, my question is, would I be best served by riding a colnago with a 53.5 top tube w/ a 120-130 stem or 54.0 w/ a 110 - 115?

I'm planning on buying a 53 (traditional) or 48 sloping, although I'm sure I could fit fine on a 54 traditional and 50 sloping. Any advice? Will i be getting myself into a bike that's too small?

Thanks


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The top tube isn't the only thing that matters on a frame. Granted, it is pretty important, but you also have to think about the head tube height if you cannot tolerate a lot of lean. On my 50 sloping Cristallo and Arte, I can probably raise the bars another centimeter before I am at the top of the allowable steerer tube height. If I had a 48 sloping, I would probably already be at the top of the steerer tube and would be looking for a stem with rise in it if I wanted to raise the bars further. Personally, I like to be somewhere in the middle in stem size so that I have a little room to play with. Nothing like spending a couple thousand on a frame that will need a 13 cm stem and then finding out you need a 14. Same goes for headtube height. Figure out what the drop to the bars is on that Schwin and then see if you can duplicate it with a 53 traditional or 48 sloping frame. I thought about getting an Arte in 48 sloping just to see what the difference was, but then decided not to.


----------



## dcipher (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for your input. I actually just took a plunge and bought a 54cm (traditional) c50. The geometry seemed to match my most comfortable bike the best, same seat tube height (c-c and c-t), with a 1 cm shorter top tube. The stem is 1 cm longer than my paramount, so, I should be able to get my reach the same. If I need the bars raised a bit, the stem can flip and offer some rise and there's plenty of steerer tube left to raise & lower the bars as needed. 

It's funny, I'm usually not too picky about bike fit. I've ridden such a variety of bikes over the years, with all different riding positions, and seem to get used to whatever I'm riding at the moment. I did find my limit however, as I have been borrowing a friend's bike with a 55 cm top tube, 53 cm seat tube (c-c)... i can't get the saddle low enough to be completely comfortable (it's off by about .5 cm), and the reach is a little long and I was getting some lower back pain when i first started riding it. My body has adjusted over the few weeks that i've been riding it though and I can now go out for 45 miles on it without any pain, but it still feels awkward.

I guess I was just looking to see if there really is a sweet spot for colnago frames - i.e. do the handling characteristics really change that much when you ride a smaller frame? All i know is that I rode 6 different frames up 2 climbs each the other day and even though the c50 i was on was a bit big (52 sloping), it was the one bike i didn't want to give back! (to be fair, i liked the R3 too - a lot, but am concerned with Cervelo's QC).
I


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The 54 traditional will probably fit you just fine. What color scheme did you get? Me, I'm in the process of getting one in ST01. Post a pic of the bike when you get it.


----------



## dcipher (Aug 24, 2008)

ST02... actually, not my favorite color, but it has grown on me - it was just a very good deal for a brand new bike that I couldn't pass up!

I'll post pics when I get it (will be here tomorrow!!!)


----------



## dcipher (Aug 24, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2802130119/in/set-72157606976446798/

2008 C50 ST02, w/ 2008 Record 10s (compact)

(huh, i guess it won't let me post an image?)


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

By any chance, did you buy it on ebay with a full Record groupo? I saw one of them sell on ebay just the other day. I thought it was a great deal and it was being sold by a bike shop somewhat near to me. I think they are selling an Extreme Power set up the same way and in ST01.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I can look at the picture through the link you posted, and that answers my question from above. It is definitely the bike I saw for sale on ebay. I was actually watching that bike and trying to see if I could live with ST02. LOL


----------



## dcipher (Aug 24, 2008)

As a matter of fact, it was the same one! Full record groupo, deda newton bars & stem.
The guy who was going to buy this one backed out and bought the Extreme Power from them instead, so, in the end I got the bike I wanted!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I went back and looked for that Extreme Power in ST01 and noticed that it had been pulled. I was going to debate if I would settle for the Extreme Power in ST01 over the C50, but it was a 56 and the auction had ended, so no debate needed. Congrats on the purchase. I think it is one heck of a deal for that bike.


----------

